# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Calidad del agua de consumo en Burgos

## Jonasino

La OCU sitúa el agua de la capital burgalesa entre las mejores y más baratas de España
http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...as/espa%C3%B1a

----------

